# Programs like Hotspot Shield, only with other IP's...



## common nerd (May 29, 2009)

Okay hi.

I know I think there are several threads regarding this here, but I miss the point there and I didn't get an answer at there.

Okay so I'm using Hotspot Shield to get into some applications in windows (NOT FIREFOX) due to personal issues.

Okay so, I need another program similiar to HSS, because it uses only IP's from United States, and I don't want those kind of IP's.

Now, I know some people might say Hamachi and all those sorts of programs, but listen up.

I want a program that is easy to use, means like HHS, one button connect.

Thanks in advance.


----------

